

Faceted Sorting – A New Method for Sorting Search Results - bmease
http://baymard.com/blog/faceted-sorting

======
richmarr
I found this title a bit misleading (I bet you're shocked), I was hoping for
something that touched on query classification.

The article is about guiding user navigation to have them correctly refine a
text-only search to include category information before attempting to use
metadata sorting (which would normally ruin relevance due to low quality
matches). There are some examples from Amazon and others. Worth a couple of
minutes if you work in ecommerce search UX.

